# Natural sales people on FB Market place...



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

Not sure if this is the proper section but here it goes. I just contacted this guy via text from a FB market place ad I saw as I was thinking of using a portion of his guitar for a build I had in mind. Just asked him what neck was on the guitar and the profile and nut was and IMO he just went off. Needless to say I will avoid any of his ads in the future guy seems like a real winner, I was genuinely blown away by his reaction I don't think I was out of line with my questions either. Here is the convo and the ad


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Bizarre response.. is this guy on kijiji also?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

What a kijidiot


----------



## superfly (Oct 14, 2021)

I can see why he got offended, you can clearly see it is an original Fender neck... not...


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Nothing wrong with your questions.

There’s a guy on Kijiji in Orleans that also offers setups and is known for his charm, maybe it’s the same guy.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

it gets better, I have since blocked his number. I wanted to get sarcastic but chose to stay silent and move on. He does offer set ups on guitars though and I hear his customer service is second to none...

Edit: I left his number in as he posts it on his ad, so I didn't feel the need to try and block it out.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jfk911 said:


> it gets better, I have since blocked his number. I wanted to get sarcastic but chose to stay silent and move on. He does offer set ups on guitars though and I hear his customer service is second to none...
> View attachment 444046
> 
> View attachment 444045



Some people just have a chip on their shoulder.

This guy seems to have the whole tree.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

tomee2 said:


> Bizarre response.. is this guy on kijiji also?


I guess he is, see his ad for set ups


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Doesnt own calipers. 😂 what a nut.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

Reminds me of a guy who contacted me last week on Kijiji for my 335:
"If you put the darn guitar on the floor no on is going to buy it. Put the darn guitar in its case !".

That was the whole discussion.


----------



## rlord1974 (Nov 7, 2011)

"I don't have people like you as customers, because you are difficult and unpleasant..."

Really? Pot meet kettle much?


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Some people just have a chip on their shoulder.
> 
> This guy seems to have the whole tree.


I get the don't make me an offer until you play it person ideal, however Id just like to know what I'm coming to see. Anyways lots of guitars to buy



rlord1974 said:


> "I don't have people like you as customers, because you are difficult and unpleasant..."
> 
> Really? Pot meet kettle much?


Kinda what I was thinking, I laughed because this was after I told him no problem I wont contact him again.



Derek_T said:


> Reminds me of a guy who contacted me last week on Kijiji for my 335:
> "If you put the darn guitar on the floor no on is going to buy it. Put the darn guitar in its case !".
> 
> That was the whole discussion.


I have had those before, usually I respond with thanks for the advice I will consider that next time I post. However I can honestly say I have never payed attention n where the photo was taken, on a floor, couch, blanket or stand and had it affect my thought process on if I would purchase the instrument.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jfk911 said:


> I get the don't make me an offer until you play it person ideal, however Id just like to know what I'm coming to see. Anyways lots of guitars to buy


Unless I missed entries in that conversation, the guy is freaking loony, completely misinterpreting standard and reasonable questions.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

rlord1974 said:


> "I don't have people like you as customers, because you are difficult and unpleasant..."
> 
> Really? Pot meet kettle much?


What he meant was " I dont have customers like you because im difficult and unpleasant...!😂


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

What are the forum rules again on public shaming? (Wil Senger) ((see phone number in 2nd text pic))
What, an, arse-hat of a seller.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

jfk911 said:


> it gets better, I have since blocked his number. I wanted to get sarcastic but chose to stay silent and move on. He does offer set ups on guitars though and I hear his customer service is second to none...
> 
> Edit: I left his number in as he posts it on his ad, so I didn't feel the need to try and block it out.
> View attachment 444046
> ...



Whats wrong with Lauzon's? I love that place.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Unless I missed entries in that conversation, the guy is freaking loony, completely misinterpreting standard and reasonable questions.


 Nope that is the entire conversation posted in order, like I said I was genuinely blown away by his response



guitarman2 said:


> Whats wrong with Lauzon's? I love that place.


I love it as well I just cant afford half of what's in the store 🤣


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

The guy is an asshat but I tend to agree with his philosophy about guitars. If I went strictly by specifications I would not have looked at most of my keepers.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> The guy is an asshat but I tend to agree with his philosophy about guitars. If I went strictly by specifications I would not have looked at most of my keepers.


I agree. I have a couple neck profiles that are my absolute favorite and I wouldn't have known unless I tried them However I do know what I don't like. So there's nothing wrong with getting some general specs as a way of not wasting additional time. This seller makes no sense. He's sort of insinuating that you should tolerate some uncomfortable features of a guitar to appreciate its value. So I can see a buyer showing up and saying that the guitar isn't for them based on the neck being uncomfortable and he goes on a rant face to face. What a putz.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

Kerry Brown said:


> The guy is an asshat but I tend to agree with his philosophy about guitars. If I went strictly by specifications I would not have looked at most of my keepers.


I do agree and it would not of been a make or break scenario, I was just mainly wanting to avoid the typical MIM fender speced neck or if it was then maybe the neck was decent enough I could flip it and buy something else.


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

What a genuine ass. How does he even sell anything? I can only imagine his setup skills

Customer: You set my strings to high, can you lower the action?

Ahole: You are limiting your playing but wanting your guitar setup better. Jimmy Page played his guitar setup like that, he made some good albums. Now go away, you are wasting my time


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

I think this guy is getting more attention than he deserves...it's probably why he acts like this in the first place.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

guitarman2 said:


> This seller makes no sense. He's sort of insinuating that you should tolerate some uncomfortable features of a guitar to appreciate its value


Let's agree that the guy acted as an ass before going further.

Now on the spec things, I agree with @Kerry Brown. My experience has been people sometimes mistakes what's "familiar" for what's "comfortable" and vice versa. I'm not saying you don't know what you like of course, I just think a guitar is more than a list of spec.

I know some people, given the opportunity to order a Masterbuilt, would spec the guitar down to the last detail. For me it's like going in a 3 stars Michelin restaurant and telling the chef how he should cook your burger, I'd rather have a talk with the guy so he knows what I play, what kind of guitar I like, artists... and let him surprise me with.

Again, no quarrel with you knowing what you want, but I kind of understand what the guy meant. Even if he said it like an ass.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If I'm selling a guitar and somebody asks me, for example, how much it weighs, well, that doesn't matter to me, but if I'm trying to sell it, do I then tell him it doesn't also matter to him?

The sellers "philosophy" on guitars is pretty much irrelevant in my opinion.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Parabola said:


> Nothing wrong with your questions.
> 
> There’s a guy on Kijiji in Orleans that also offers setups and is known for his charm, maybe it’s the same guy.


No. That's @2manyGuitars


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Derek_T said:


> Let's agree that the guy acted as an ass before going further.
> 
> Now on the spec things, I agree with @Kerry Brown. My experience has been people sometimes mistakes what's "familiar" for what's "comfortable" and vice versa. I'm not saying you don't know what you like of course, I just think a guitar is more than a list of spec.
> 
> ...


All that aside I'd be afraid to go in person and give the guitar a try. I hate confrontations and I can see the guy losing it if you decide not to buy. He'd accuse you of wasting his time in spite of the fact he wouldn't answer simple questions.


----------



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol
He seems to be extrapolating quite a lot about you over a fairly basic question

His point isn't crazy but it's also not really valid either. Maybe you have a lot of guitars in your collection and are looking for something specific? To his point on the 58 les paul neck... sure Maybe it sounds good but I know from experience that I won't last more than 1 set playing that heavy neck. So wanting a certain carve isn't how he buys, but maybe it's how someone else starts. I don't worry about the engineering specs but I do know from experience there are certain specs I like and some I just don't.


----------



## bloc (4 mo ago)

Honestly, the dude sounds like a bot


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

jfk911 said:


> I do agree and it would not of been a make or break scenario, I was just mainly wanting to avoid the typical MIM fender speced neck or if it was then maybe the neck was decent enough I could flip it and buy something else.


I don’t think you'd be getting a MIM neck from him, those look like at best redecaled Squier or most likely $20 necks from China. 
Being asked basic specs on a partscaster is a given, it should be expected. No one buys a partscaster without wanting to know the spec or origin of every msjor part and anyone selling one without knowing specifics is going to make people think they are hiding something. 

Also there are too many $90 alibaba fake Fenders floating around that people are passing off as "custom builds" so buyers need to ask questions.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Sounds like a dick. Reminded me of this.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I wouldn’t take this personally. There is nothing unique or contemptuous about your questions,

You were right to ask a bit about the guitar prior to driving out to try it. His response definitely seems disproportionate to your questions.

BUT, I have been on his side of this situation more than the other. When I’m buying something, I usually pay asking and then pay more to fix or change what I don’t like and then when I go to sell, I sell for less than what I paid and then am greeted with a lot of very specific questions which are more often than not, followed by demands. Not saying that you fit this profile.

Everything I know about amps, guitars, recording etc comes from a place of not ever dreaming of having enough money to pay someone else to repair, build or record. After a short but condensed amount of time and effort and a sizeable financial investment (in my mind), it can feel like shit when someone who appears to have not invested an equal amount of time places little or no value in my opinion. I think we can all relate to this, especially for those on the forum who are at or around their late 50’s and 60’s with adult children who are reluctant to take advice or appreciate wisdom. I struggle with this at 33 when my mom 63 offers me advice. I never want her to feel like I don’t respect her or that I don’t value her opinion, but there are times when I’m not in the right place to hear it / there are times when I feel like my approach to something is different for valid reasons. 

I suspect that what’s happened in this exchange is that he is already selling an entire guitar for close to what he paid for the body and is trying to impart his wisdom or experience and you came along innocently asking a question that you most likely have explored and know matters to you, and he perceived you as someone looking to bust his balls over a 0.8mm measurement on a guitar being sold for probably 1/2 or 1/3 of what he has put into it before labour.

Don’t ask me why I felt so compelled to explore this in such depth. Day 3 of covid and wearing only a white sheet has got me feeling like a philosopher. If I die from covid, I want to be remembered for something. Although, 98% of the symptoms I am demonstrating are a fictitious ploy in order get attention from my protectress. She let me talk about Link Wray for 4 hours last night.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I never understood the philosophy of being rude to a potential customer. One can easily catch more flies (and dollars) with honey.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Rollin Hand said:


> I never understood the philosophy of being rude to a potential customer. One can easily catch more flies (and dollars) with honey.


I may be odd for feeling this way but I like talking gear so questions on something I'm selling, no matter how detailed I don't mind answering. As well I care that a potential buyer ends up with an instrument they're happy with.
I had a Wildwood 52 tele thin skin that I had some work done on the neck. On doing so it made the neck too thin for my liking. A young lad came to try it and loved the unusually thin neck and couldn't wait to hand over my asking price. It made me feel good that it was going to someone that was happy with the guitar.


----------



## Squawk (Jun 21, 2018)

That guy is a complete douche nozzle. I bet he’s a hoot at parties…


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Rollin Hand said:


> I never understood the philosophy of being rude to a potential customer. One can easily catch more flies (and dollars) with honey.


Agreed, and on top of that, I will gladly offer more of a discount on my price if I have warmed up to the person I am dealing with.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Pat James said:


> Agreed, and on top of that, I will gladly offer more of a discount on my price if I have warmed up to the person I am dealing with.


My name is Mark, im 38, I like the colour blue and long walks on the beach at sunset. My dog won't bite if you stand real still.

Remember me when the times comes to sell things


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> I may be odd for feeling this way but I like talking gear so questions on something I'm selling, no matter how detailed I don't mind answering. As well I care that a potential buyer ends up with an instrument they're happy with.
> I had a Wildwood 52 tele thin skin that I had some work done on the neck. On doing so it made the neck too thin for my liking. A young lad came to try it and loved the unusually thin neck and couldn't wait to hand over my asking price. It made me feel good that it was going to someone that was happy with the guitar.


I've had full on conversations with people on Kijiji about gear knowing full well from the start the sale wont happen. The one that sticks out is a guy from Ottawa I think his name is something like ishouldntbuyanymoregear or something along those lines the guy has always been a pleasure to talk with unfortunately have never been able to make anything happen.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Mark Brown said:


> My name is Mark, im 38, I like the colour blue and long walks on the beach at sunset. My dog won't bite if you stand real still.
> 
> Remember me when the times comes to sell things


Noted, although if your dog bites me, it is back to the regular price.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

The seller insulted your existance... you are left with no choice, it is "pistols at dawn" or turn in your man card....
-

Insist on visiting the seller. Play every single guitar, all 41 of them..., Strategically barter, compare, re-compare etc.
Be sure to extend the visit for as long as possible. End with the phrase, _"I will have to talk to the boss about this"_.
-
* extra bonus points for uploading " best of" body-cam footage to FB


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Ive had buyers come who were so pleasant they re-ignited my love of guitars and music because they had a memorable quality about their personality and the boyish grin when they pick up the guitar to look it over. I could sit and talk about guitars with them for hours they were so passionate.

And ive had some who wouldnt even look at me, hand over the dough and toss the item in their trunk without a how you do.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Ive had buyers come who were so pleasant they re-ignited my love of guitars and music because they had a memorable quality about their personality and the boyish grin when they pick up the guitar to look it over. I could sit and talk about guitars with them for hours they were so passionate.
> 
> And ive had some who wouldnt even look at me, hand over the dough and toss the item in their trunk without a how you do.


Similar experiences for me but mostly passionate and talkative buyers have been at my door. Only ever had one experience with a buyer that spent 3 hours in my house and I couldn't wait to get him out.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I've interacted with this person. This thread raised my blood pressure just thinking about it. Without going into details, I hope to never interact with him again. I always try to give people the benefit of the doubt, almost to a fault. But even I have my limits...


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

jbealsmusic said:


> I've interacted with this person. This thread raised my blood pressure just thinking about it. Without going into details, I hope to never interact with him again. I always try to give people the benefit of the doubt, almost to a fault. But even I have my limits...


Sometimes, people are just a-holes.

And sometimes, they are giant, gaping a-holes. Try not to let those ones get to you.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

jfk911 said:


> I've had full on conversations with people on Kijiji about gear knowing full well from the start the sale wont happen. The one that sticks out is a guy from Ottawa I think his name is something like ishouldntbuyanymoregear or something along those lines the guy has always been a pleasure to talk with unfortunately have never been able to make anything happen.


I have done some deals with him, great guy to deal with.

I think it’s probably due to Covid isolation, but over the last year or so, I’m finding people I deal with are particularly friendly, and when meeting up in person, usually pretty eager to chat about gear.


----------



## Squawk (Jun 21, 2018)

My closest friends at this point in life are all people that I've met doing amp and guitar deals on Craigslist over the past 6 years (and some are members here). That's one good way you find good people who share your passion for guitar nerdery. These are people that I talk with on a daily basis, and hang out with, and now work with on projects, etc.

The guy selling those guitars would never be in that category. 😳

My guess is that he doesn't have many friends, and mostly talks to his guitars...


----------



## matt-griffin (Jan 17, 2021)

Doesn’t want his time wasted; willing to monologue for like 10 minutes without further provocation.


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

The guy def needs to have his meds tweaked.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Write him back, tell him if he’s not the kinda guy that can appreciate the difference between a 42mm nut vs a 42.8mm nut, he’s clearly out of his depth, toss in some random comments on the harmonic properties of different nut materials and sit back and enjoy the show, as he works himself into a lather and writes the sequel to War and Peace.


----------



## superfly (Oct 14, 2021)

this ^


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

matt-griffin said:


> Doesn’t want his time wasted; willing to monologue for like 10 minutes without further provocation.


He is a very lonely and conflicted man-child.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Sadly there are many people like this. It's generates a cycle of negativity, starting with kijijiots like this, and then circles out as others unload the frustration of having to put up with the crap of the person before. It probably doesn't help that some people are driven crazy by the "is this available" message, which for whatever reason is automatically attached to any marketplace conversation (I swear they have to be doing this on purpose and it's absolutely ridiculous why ZuckerCuck feels the need to have that message auto-generated)

Today I had asked someone about their guitar and they started spouting random nonsense (I basically asked if they would be open to offers and he responded with non sequiturs). These people are looking to sell things, but they also clearly don't need the business and as such will react and react absurdly in an attempt to vent their frustrations. 

The courtesy of a "yes" or "no" is too much for them.


----------



## jellodog (Jul 18, 2021)

guitarman2 said:


> Whats wrong with Lauzon's? I love that place.


Totally agree! I've had fantastic customer service from Lauzon and I won't hear a bad word said against them.


----------



## hondamatic (Feb 5, 2019)

If someone asked a basic question about gear for sale, I'd try to answer them.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

Parabola said:


> Write him back, tell him if he’s not the kinda guy that can appreciate the difference between a 42mm nut vs a 42.8mm nut, he’s clearly out of his depth, toss in some random comments on the harmonic properties of different nut materials and sit back and enjoy the show, as he works himself into a lather and writes the sequel to War and Peace.


Ha naturally I'm a very sarcastic person who has possibly been known to troll people just for fun. When I saw his response I just figured this wasn't even worth my time as it seems my questions was troll enough for him and I'd hate to see what he goes to next. He also has my cell phone number which is linked to my company, so the day after I get on the latter half of my 30's I may finally be maturing just a little bit. This was just more of a warning as there is quite a few Ottawa people here and a proceed with caution if dealing with him. However the suggestion of just playing all his guitars then saying I have to run this by the boss made me chuckle. When I told my wife at the dinner table my kids got confused and said aren't you the boss which I laughed and said just wait.



jellodog said:


> Totally agree! I've had fantastic customer service from Lauzon and I won't hear a bad word said against them.


My only issue with them is each time I walk in I ended really liking a $6,000.00 guitar...



Parabola said:


> I have done some deals with him, great guy to deal with.


I will manage to close a deal eventually with him, he was selling a foxy fuzz maybe 6-7 months ago I just didn't have the room on my board to give up that kind of real estate for a fuzz



jbealsmusic said:


> I've interacted with this person. This thread raised my blood pressure just thinking about it. Without going into details, I hope to never interact with him again. I always try to give people the benefit of the doubt, almost to a fault. But even I have my limits...


Sorry man I never meant for that, I'm assuming yours was in person. I could only imagine what this would of been like in person for me as I don't like confrontation like most people however I have zero issues with it when the time come.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

jfk911 said:


> I will manage to close a deal eventually with him, he was selling a foxy fuzz maybe 6-7 months ago I just didn't have the room on my board to give up that kind of real estate for a fuzz


I think that may have been a fuzz I sold him!


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow, so Mike Fuller has branched out and is doing setups and selling telecasters on facebook now?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

As I am very, very particular about the nut width on any guitar I buy, I can understand the question. I have found that spec is left out of almost every ad and even some mfrs. ads. If someone is too lazy to get out a ruler and measure it for me, I just move on.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Steadfastly said:


> As I am very, very particular about the nut width on any guitar I buy, I can understand the question. I have found that spec is left out of almost every ad and even some mfrs. ads. If someone is too lazy to get out a ruler and measure it for me, I just move on.


I could see this making sense from a chording perspective since so many chords are played in that region, so the width of the neck at the first fret can be indicative of how easy it is to play. Are there any other reasons for this specific spec being very important?

I had an Epiphone Casino that had a rediculous small nut width and I couldn't get used to it. It was diffulct to play singular notes because of how close together everything was. 

Perhaps playing in a cold basement didn't help.................................


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Pat James said:


> I could see this making sense from a chording perspective since so many chords are played in that region, so the width of the neck at the first fret can be indicative of how easy it is to play. Are there any other reasons for this specific spec being very important?
> 
> I had an Epiphone Casino that had a ridiculous small nut width and I couldn't get used to it. It was diffulct to play singular notes because of how close together everything was.
> 
> Perhaps playing in a cold basement didn't help.................................


I have unusually large hands and fingers and playing clean is very difficult if not impossible on a narrow neck.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Pat James said:


> I could see this making sense from a chording perspective since so many chords are played in that region, so the width of the neck at the first fret can be indicative of how easy it is to play. Are there any other reasons for this specific spec being very important?


I don't mind this spec being left out. For the most part that's an easy one to find online unless its some sort of custom build. If you are looking at a custom build that spec is usually included in the ad in my experience. But again it should be an answer given by the seller if asked.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

matt-griffin said:


> Doesn’t want his time wasted; willing to monologue for like 10 minutes without further provocation.


I wonder if he replies to every question like this. Who the hell has enough time to sit around typing all that nonsense out.


----------

